# Adco firefighter



## dickiedates (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi I'm am thinking of applying for a firefighter job for the oil company ADCO. 
If there is anybody out there who either currently works for or has worked for ADCO as a firefighter I would appreciate it they could give me any information about the job and company.
I am looking for job satisfaction, salary, benefits (if any) and type of work, work shift pattern, holidays, etc etc?! Also is there scope for career progression within the organisation?

So as you can see I don't have much information at all so anything will be welcome


Thanks


----------



## corics (Jul 6, 2014)

dickiedates said:


> Hi I'm am thinking of applying for a firefighter job for the oil company ADCO.
> If there is anybody out there who either currently works for or has worked for ADCO as a firefighter I would appreciate it they could give me any information about the job and company.
> I am looking for job satisfaction, salary, benefits (if any) and type of work, work shift pattern, holidays, etc etc?! Also is there scope for career progression within the organisation?
> 
> ...


Hi there, I am also a newbie here and currently applying in ADCO. Maybe we can compare notes and application experiences? Will really appreciate any info/feedback about this company..

cheers!
rico


----------

